
French comic book illustrates Hindutva’s war on beef and its impact - ecthiender
http://scroll.in/magazine/844269/a-french-comic-book-uses-indias-war-on-beef-to-illustrate-the-dangers-of-hindutva
======
Chris2048
Hmmm, Hindu Nationalism, but this article focuses on vigilantism over the
killing of cows. I'm finding it hard to sympathise with the other side..

